# Top 10 Worship Taboos



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UemHHFxS8zs]YouTube - Top 10 Worship Taboos[/ame]


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 22, 2009)

SOME OF YOU AREN'T BOWING DOWN! HE'S YOUR FRIEND BUT YOU LOOK LIKE SCUM TO HIM! 

Oh my...this is so funny...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 22, 2009)

I could add a few more.........


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Sad, very sad.


(BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!)

Seriously, brings back memories......and we are all rolling in the floor! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 22, 2009)

That was funny! "I need more in the monitor....!"


----------



## KMK (Jul 23, 2009)

"I sense there is someone here tonight who needs to hear this..."


----------

